# Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?



## Mxnenspxrhxnd (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo welche Swinger oder Hanger würdet ihr eher verwenden?  
 Bin am überlegen da ich mir die Delkim oder die JRC Bissanzeiger kaufen werde entweder die Hanger von Delkim oder die  Bobbins von Korda. Was haltet ihr von der Swingern von Fox?


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

Ich hab seit Jahren die Fox MK II Swinger. Finde das es die besten sind. Damit bist du auf alle möglichen Situationen vorbereitet. Hanger und Bobbins sind auch witzig, aber mir zu leicht und beim Aufnehmen der Rute kann so ein Teil immer mal den Bissanzeiger oder nen anderne Blank treffen. Deren Einsatzgebiet ist eher auf "Pools" und leichteres Karpfenangeln beschränkt, während man mit den Swingern flexibler ist.


----------



## mantikor (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

swinger????????? ist das nicht son sexdingen???


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

Danke für den geistreichen Beitrag zum Thema...


----------



## Brot (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

Hi,
nicht umsonst hat man(tikor) schon eine Verwarnung ;-)

Zum Thema:
Ich habe die Fox Euro Mk2 und die Korda Stow.
Über beides kann ich nichts schlechtes sagen. Von den Stow bin ich schon etwas überrascht, ich war jetzt zweimal bei recht starkem Wind draußen, aber mit dem 8 Gramm Gewicht hängen die wie eine 1 

Ich empfehle ganz klar die Stow

Grüße


----------



## Aal_Willi (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*



Brot schrieb:


> Hi,
> nicht umsonst hat man(tikor) schon eine Verwarnung ;-)
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...



Einen Swinger kann man gar nicht mit den Stow Bobbins
von Korda vergleichen, die sind für unterschiedliche An-
wendungen konzipiert.
Fairbrass fischt ja ausschliesslich slack line (sagt er zumindest), d.h. er lässt seine Schnur schlaff am Grund liegen.
Ohne den Stob Bobbin bei dem die Schnur eingeklemmt wird,
hätte er eine miserable Bissanzeige.
Falls Du mal spannen willst oder musst kannst Du die Stow 
Bobbins im Grunde vergessen.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

Die Hanger/Bobbins sind am Vereinsse eine nette Spielerei, aber wenn man mal in Strömenden Gewässern oder auf große Entferungen angeln möchte, dann sind Swinger erste Wahl. Die MKII kannst du auch extrem leicht einstellen und hat dann dieselbe Bissanzeige wie ein Hanger. 

Ich wollte auch immer mal Hanger haben. Aber 120-130 Euro (damals) für ein Set, was ich nur am Vereinssee gebrauchen kann...das war mir zuviel Geld für so eine Spielerei. Obendrein käme nerviges ummontieren auf Hanger und wieder zurück usw.


----------



## grubenreiner (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

Welches Modell für dich das beste ist kann ich schlecht beurteilen, aber wenn du folgendes beachtest wirst du schon das richtige finden:

Swinger sind wesentlich weniger Windanfällig als Hanger, deshalb sind sie ja aus diesen weiter entwickelt worden.

Die Menge an Gewicht die man auf die Schnur bringen kann bestimmt in wieweit das Teil, egal ob Swinger oder Hanger Entfernungstauglich ist. Je mehr Variation ich beim Gewicht machen kann (extrem viel, extrem wenig) desto variabler im Einsatzbereich. (Ausnahme sind Systeme bei denen die Schnurspannung nicht über Gewicht sondern über Spannung im Sinne von Federmechanismen funkiotniert).
Im Strom oder auf Entfernung ist "Swinger" allein noch nicht entscheidend, sondern wieviel Spannung krieg ich auf die Schnur. Ein leichter Swinger wäre komplett ungeeignet, ein schwerer Hänger schon besser, nur als Bsp.

Je länger der Aktionsweg des Teils (egal ob Sw. oder Ha.) ist desto besser lassen sich Fallbiße erkennen oder beim Laufbleifischen langsame, zögerliche Biße. (Deshalb halte ich die inzwischen modernen Swinger und Hanger mit extrem kurzen Ketten/Armen für modischen SchnickSchnack der in der Praxis nicht sonderlich vielseitig ist. Die geilsten Swinger waren die alten langen MK2.)

Wenn du dann noch darauf achtest dass der Schnurclip was taugt und diese nicht beschädigt und man die Teile möglichst einfach abnehmen und anpassen(Gewicht)kann, kannst du kaum noch was falsch machen beim Kauf.


----------



## Mxnenspxrhxnd (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

Danke erst mal für die Antworten.


----------



## makki (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

Hi,
also ich fische die hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Bite-Indic...853?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4169ac87b5

Funktionieren genauso wie die Fox Illuminated Euroswinger. Hatte keine Probleme mit denen. Und sind ein kleeeeein bisschen billiger als die Fox.
lg,
makki


----------



## Shimano95 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

@Makki
Hast du die von ebay mal mit denen von fox verglichen sind die wirklich baugleich und empfehlenswert für den preis?
Gruß tobi


----------



## grubenreiner (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

Ich hatte auch mal so Nachbau FOX Euro Swinger, bei nem Hegefischen gewonnen. auf den ersten Blick gar nicht schlecht, auf den zweiten konnte der Schnurclip die Schnur beschädigen und die Feder im Arm war Murks. Heißt nicht dass es bei den gezeigten so sein muß, nur bei sowas genau hinsehen.


----------



## Mxnenspxrhxnd (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

Was mich jetzt noch Interessiert ist wie verhält sich ein Bobbin auf weiter entfernung? Das stimmt schon mit den Fox swingern und das sie gut einsetzbar sind leuchtet mir auch ein habe damals auch welche gehabt. Bei den Bobbins giebts ja auch gewichte.Reichen diese denn auch wenn man z.b auf 200 fischt oder in der Strömung? Was ich auch gut finde wenn richtiger lauf kommt wird die Schnur gleich freigegeben und bei den Swinger erst wenn der anschlag kommt.

Sagt mal Passen auch die FOX Illum auch an die Delkims? habe gehört der anschluss sei anders. Vorteil finde ich man drauch keine knicklichter mehr für die Bobbins schon.


----------



## grubenreiner (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

Delkim und Fox passt nicht, gibt aber Adapter.

Also ich hatte bis 200m mit schweren Hangern keine Probleme, Gewicht auf der Schnur bleibt Gewicht auf der Schnur.


----------



## Schleie! (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

Ich fische die Delkim Hänger + Support Carbon-Arm, also quasi als Swinger und bin damit voll zufrieden.

Hatte vorher Swinger von Fox, erst die MK2 und dann die Euro. Allerdings wollte ich etwas mit bling bling am optischen Bissanzeiger und da ich auch die Delkim TXi Plus fische boten sich die passenden Delkimhänger eben an.


----------



## makki (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*



Shimano95 schrieb:


> @Makki
> Hast du die von ebay mal mit denen von fox verglichen sind die wirklich baugleich und empfehlenswert für den preis?
> Gruß tobi


Mit denen von Fox habe ich die noch nicht detailliert verglichen, kann ich aber mal machen, weil mein Neffe die von Fox hat. Aber auch wenn die nicht genau gleich sind, müssen sie das denn? Andere Karpfenangler haben es erst bemert, als ich es ihnen gesagt habe.
Also ich kann sie empfehlen. Fische mit denen jetzt schon 1 1/2 Jahre und sie funktionieren einwandfrei. Und für den Preis darf man auch nicht allzuviel erwarten. Aber sie machen das, was sie sollen, swingen. 
Und wenn im schlimmsten Fall einer kaputt geht, dann hab ich ja immr noch drei andere. Ich bin zufrieden.
lg,
makki


----------



## Aal_Willi (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*



Minenspürhund schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt noch Interessiert ist wie verhält sich ein Bobbin auf weiter entfernung? Das stimmt schon mit den Fox swingern und das sie gut einsetzbar sind leuchtet mir auch ein habe damals auch welche gehabt. Bei den Bobbins giebts ja auch gewichte.Reichen diese denn auch wenn man z.b auf 200 fischt oder in der Strömung? Was ich auch gut finde wenn richtiger lauf kommt wird die Schnur gleich freigegeben und bei den Swinger erst wenn der anschlag kommt.



Bobbins mit Zusatzgewichten können das gleiche wie 
Swinger, nur nicht so präzise, alles viel umständlicher
und im Endeffekt teurer.
Der FOX Euro MK2 Swinger bringt ja serienmässig maximal
170gr., den gleichen Klunker müsstest Du Dir unter den Bobbin
schrauben, in gleicher Situation.
Das Gewicht auf dem Swinger ist so variabel, das kannst Du
mit Schraubgewichten kaum erreichen, Wind lassen wir mal
aussen vor, da sind Bobbins sowieso unterlegen.
Ausserdem wird beim Run die Schnur vom Bobbin nicht frei-
gegeben, dass verwechselst Du mit dem Stow Bobbin von
Korda, der für mich eine eigenständige Nischenlösung dar-
stellt.
Vielleicht gibt es von irgenteinem Hersteller, ausser Korda, 
Bobbins welche geklemmt und nicht eingehängt werden,
glaube aber nicht.
Das Grundprinzip hat Fairbrass zugekauft (Patent?), die
Idee ist nicht neu und von einem Engländer vor geraumer
Zeit "erfunden" worden.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## grubenreiner (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

SolarTackle hat einen Extra Wechselclip für deren Bobbins/Swiner etc. im programm der die Schnur festhält.


----------



## Aal_Willi (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> SolarTackle hat einen Extra Wechselclip für deren Bobbins/Swiner etc. im programm der die Schnur festhält.



Danke für die Info, dass wusste ich nicht. Bin mit meinen Fox
Swingern und Bobbins (zum spielen :q) bestens zufrieden,
deshalb informiere ich mich kaum noch anderweitig. 
Die Korda Stows sind aber situationsbezogen absolut gut.
Von Fox gibts jetzt auch sowas, habe ich aber heute erst be-
merkt - scheint neu zu sein...

Gruss, Aal_Willi

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....-Black-Label-Indicator-Slik--Bobbin-Clip.html


----------



## Mxnenspxrhxnd (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Sven 20 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Swinger,Bobbins oder Hanger ?*

Swinger sind auf jeden fall die flexiblerin und praktischeren Bissanzeiger, Hänger die schöneren :m(meine Meinung )


----------

